

Steam Officially Starts Allowing Paid Mods in the Workshop, People Are Upset - galapago
https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/steam-officially-starts-allowing-paid-mods-in-the-workshop-people-are-upset.5283

======
mikerichards
_The workshop is a place for people to share content with each other they made
so all can enjoy it for free._

..someone from the steam forums I guess. So is that the official mission
statement from Valve? If not, then why does this person think they get to
decide what the mission statement of Steam Workshop is.

I think this is a great thing. From my understanding, some of these mods take
a really long time to make. If they provide enjoyment for people, why not let
them get paid.

